# Monitors won't wake!



## frag06 (Aug 27, 2014)

Recently I have been having this problem. It just started today. When my monitors turn off (set to after five minutes), they will not turn back on. No matter if I move the mouse, use the keyboard, they won't turn on. The only way to fix the problem is to do a reset via the power button. 

I just bought an EVGA GTX 770. I have been using it for a few days, but this problem just started today. I did take it out yesterday to remove the motherboard, however (to install new cooler). 

I have two 1080p displays and have never had this problem before. I have tried different keyboards and mice with the same results. I have also tried different USB ports. When I press the power button on the monitor, it shows no active signal.

I have heard of this possibly being a driver issue, but it seems odd it would start now. That issue was also reported to start after 36 hours, but this starts immediately after the displays enter sleep.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 27, 2014)

This also happens to me with my Radeon 7970 but way more sporadically, maybe 1 in 30 times it will refuse to wake up (monitor off, not sleep/hibernation).

Haven't really tried to find a solution but I think it might not exactly be driver related, I've updated drivers several times in the last two years and still got that issue. For all I know it might be a monitor issue as well (maybe the monitor doesn't receive the wake up call for some reason).

Your case seems to be very bad if you can't wake the monitor at all. I assume you've tried to shuffle hardware, didn't you? What were your results? I see you state neither of your monitors waked up, have tried another GPU?


----------



## frag06 (Aug 27, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> This also happens to me with my Radeon 7970 but way more sporadically, maybe 1 in 30 times it will refuse to wake up (monitor off, not sleep/hibernation).
> 
> Haven't really tried to find a solution but I think it might not exactly be driver related, I've updated drivers several times in the last two years and still got that issue. For all I know it might be a monitor issue as well (maybe the monitor doesn't receive the wake up call for some reason).
> 
> Your case seems to be very bad if you can't wake the monitor at all. I assume you've tried to shuffle hardware, didn't you? What were your results? I see you state neither of your monitors waked up, have tried another GPU?


I haven't tried another GPU yet, but that is my next move. My old Radeon 6850 never had these problems.

This started this morning. I took out the GPU yesterday to remove the motherboard, but had no problems last night. I also got a message telling me to connect my VGA power connectors to the 770 this morning after turning the computer off (because the monitors wouldn't wake!). I had moved the GPU a bit before this, as it was a little loose in the PCIe slot. However, I'm not really sure if they were loose or not. It shut down automatically and I reconnected them and it then booted up normally.

I'm trying some software setting changes right now, but I don't know if they will work.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 27, 2014)

Power supply,videocard,drivers might be culprit


----------



## Finners (Aug 27, 2014)

What CPU do you have?

check that all the different power states are on in BIOS as well.


----------



## frag06 (Aug 27, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Power supply,videocard,drivers might be culprit





Finners said:


> What CPU do you have?
> 
> check that all the different power states are on in BIOS as well.



It's an i7 990x.

But, after two hours of troubleshooting, a bunch of random reboots, not posting and beep codes (two short, one long) it seems to be working OK. No idea why it started randomly rebooting, but monitors are waking like normal, for now at least. 
What seems to have fixed it is turning off the power supply and waiting a minute. After that, it booted up normally and _seems _to be working correctly, but we'll see about that.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Aug 27, 2014)

try switch on and off monitor instead of resetting whole pc. sometimes i experienced that. move mouse or press any key. then switch on and off monitor.


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 28, 2014)

Had this exact same issue a couple of weeks ago with the wife's system. Took awhile to figure it out:

Right click on desktop; go to personalize; screen saver; click on "change power settings"; click on "change plan settings"; click on "change advanced power settings"; and then check the "hard disk" settings and the "sleep" settings. 
The wife's system had the hard drive turning off after 20 minutes and sleep after 20 minutes. Put in 0 on both and it hasn't had this issue since. 
I had just installed a GTX560 into the system when this started.


----------



## frag06 (Aug 28, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Had this exact same issue a couple of weeks ago with the wife's system. Took awhile to figure it out:
> 
> Right click on desktop; go to personalize; screen saver; click on "change power settings"; click on "change plan settings"; click on "change advanced power settings"; and then check the "hard disk" settings and the "sleep" settings.
> The wife's system had the hard drive turning off after 20 minutes and sleep after 20 minutes. Put in 0 on both and it hasn't had this issue since.
> I had just installed a GTX560 into the system when this started.


Thanks, I'll give this a try. I have both an SSD and HDD, set to turn off after 20 mins. Kind of odd this problem would start now after just installing a new GPU, though.

If this doesn't work, I'll probably order a replacement (RMA) 770 and possibly a replacement PSU. It's been randomly rebooting on me now, so not sure what's up with that. It wouldn't post and was giving me 2 short and 1 long beep codes, which is GPU related I believe. But it is now working fine, except for the display problem.

Some of my settings are also changing after I reboot. For example, I set my monitors to turn off after five minutes, but after I reboot, it changes back to the default 15 minutes. Pretty annoying.


----------



## frag06 (Aug 28, 2014)

Update:

It is now acting even worse. Sometimes the monitors are turning off (randomly, by themselves) with the computer still on, and sometimes it is rebooting without warning. It seems to reboot itself once I hit the lock screen, but it happens sporadically. Sometimes I can log in, sometimes I can't (because it reboots to the BIOS screen).

I am thinking of replacing the GPU and maybe the PSU, too, at this point. I have seen others have this issue and some have said it was the PSU. Although, I haven't seen many (none, really) bad reviews or issues with the 750w EVGA Supernova G2.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Aug 28, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Had this exact same issue a couple of weeks ago with the wife's system. Took awhile to figure it out:
> 
> Right click on desktop; go to personalize; screen saver; click on "change power settings"; click on "change plan settings"; click on "change advanced power settings"; and then check the "hard disk" settings and the "sleep" settings.
> The wife's system had the hard drive turning off after 20 minutes and sleep after 20 minutes. Put in 0 on both and it hasn't had this issue since.
> I had just installed a GTX560 into the system when this started.



This was my issue on my new rig. I'm using a Dell Perc 6i raid controller for the OS raid 10, after 20 minutes of inactivity windows would fire off the command to the raid controller thinking it was a HD so the perc 6i would sleep and stop listening. Upon trying to wake it, there was nothing to do because the raid controller wasn't even listening for a wake command. Turning off that HD sleep and hybrid sleep modes fixed it. 

for the OP it does sound like this is just a symptom of a different issue entirely.


----------



## frag06 (Aug 28, 2014)

yogurt_21 said:


> This was my issue on my new rig. I'm using a Dell Perc 6i raid controller for the OS raid 10, after 20 minutes of inactivity windows would fire off the command to the raid controller thinking it was a HD so the perc 6i would sleep and stop listening. Upon trying to wake it, there was nothing to do because the raid controller wasn't even listening for a wake command. Turning off that HD sleep and hybrid sleep modes fixed it.
> 
> for the OP it does sound like this is just a symptom of a different issue entirely.


I have tried setting sleep HDD to Never, but that doesn't seem to work.

I have heard about EVGA 700 series cards having problems like this with old motherboards, where as the same cards from other manufacturers don't. Some people have reported having problems with new boards too, and some people on the EVGA forums say it is because of bad card BIOS, but I'm not totally sure. My friend has an MSI 770 with a similar motherboard (as in old) and it works fine for him.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Aug 29, 2014)

frag06 said:


> I have tried setting sleep HDD to Never, but that doesn't seem to work.
> 
> I have heard about EVGA 700 series cards having problems like this with old motherboards, where as the same cards from other manufacturers don't. Some people have reported having problems with new boards too, and some people on the EVGA forums say it is because of bad card BIOS, but I'm not totally sure. My friend has an MSI 770 with a similar motherboard (as in old) and it works fine for him.


did you disable hybrid sleep?


----------



## frag06 (Aug 29, 2014)

yogurt_21 said:


> did you disable hybrid sleep?


I have never had it enabled. I don't put the computer to sleep.


----------

